# المصطلحات المستعملة في الهندسة المعمارية



## بن ضو (24 أكتوبر 2008)

اليكم المصطلحات التي تحتاجونها والتي تستعمل بكثرة في الهندسة المعمارية


----------



## معماريمن (24 أكتوبر 2008)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## م.نهيل (24 أكتوبر 2008)

عفوا على اي برنامج تفتح هذه المصطلحات؟؟؟؟


----------



## م.نهيل (24 أكتوبر 2008)

لقد فتح الملف اسفة على الرد المتسرع....بارك الله فيك ....


----------



## السوري الدمشقي (25 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكورة على المصطلحات المفيدة يعطيكي الف عافية ولجهدك الرائع


----------



## شجرة الياسمين (25 أكتوبر 2008)

*عفوا على اي برنامج يفتح هذا الملف*

لقد جبربت ال word ولم يفتح


----------



## بن ضو (26 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخت شجرة الياسمين الملف يفتح علي word 2007 وفي حالة تريدين الملف علي word 2003 ساعاود تحميله من جديد


----------



## fabolous (2 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الاسكندر البحار (3 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## عدنان عكاشة (6 فبراير 2009)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## assuamro (9 فبراير 2009)

الف شكر وبارك الله فيك


----------



## yaki70 (28 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المواضيع و يعطيكم العافية


----------



## اللص الطائر (1 مايو 2009)

يعطيييييك الـــعـــافـــيـــة


----------



## فادي أحمد أورفلي (1 مايو 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا علي المشاركة الجميلة*​


----------



## bibo.200 (7 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## سعد رزق (7 مارس 2010)

شكرا يا هندسة علي تجميع المصطلحات الهاااااايل


----------



## بنار اسيا (7 مارس 2010)

ربنا يجازيك كل خير


----------



## mohamed2009 (7 مارس 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## طلال عوض (9 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## assf_a8 (5 ديسمبر 2010)

اشكرك وبارك الله فيك


----------

